# advice on clothes



## farrugia (Jan 7, 2013)

Hello all
I will be starting a new job in abu dhabi soon and need to get some new business / office clothes. Is it advisable to try and buy when I am there and just bring what I have with me? How do prices compare with England? I have experience of working in hot climate from 20 years in florida - there a shirt, tie (maybe), nice slacks was the norm - jacket not obligatory. However I am wondering if the office norm in abu dhabi may be a bit more conservative. Btw I may well ask future colleagues too but thought I would ask here as it's a good plact for advice.
Thanks


----------



## dzey (Feb 3, 2013)

I guess the question is where and what will you do here?

I'm working in local corpo office, so full suit+tie is a must. But it's a local company, so it may be different if you work for UK/US company etc. 

And after work? Long trousers (ie linen/cotton) + shirt/t-shirt are fine. Right now it's 24oC, so British spring/summer, but it will go up to 40oC in few months.

Re prices - it's more expensive than in the UK (cloths, furniture etc).


----------



## farrugia (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks. It's local/gov so you have confirmed on the full suit etc. And on the prices thanks for that too. I guess I will be packing a big suitcase


----------



## dzey (Feb 3, 2013)

everyone told me before coming here to actually take everything with me that i had in London - incl furniture - and i must admit that buying everything here from scratch is expensive (other option is to go for used stuff - ie new corner sofa is 4000+ DHS, when 1-2 years old on dubizzle is 1000 DHS)


----------



## AlexDhabi (Aug 23, 2012)

Only if your company is paying for shipping should you consider bringing furniture to UAE. There are many shops to suit all budgets and also a huge second-hand market.

For clothes your company may have a written dress code policy otherwise assume it is the same as at home. For men/women working in an office then wear the same business dress that you would for the same job back home. The only difference is for women: skirts need to be knee length or longer and sleeveless tops are not acceptable.
Due to air conditioning if you wear a suit/jacket you will not feel hot!


----------



## Ivelhurst (Dec 23, 2012)

Good to know that new ex-pats are considerate enough to enquire as to a dress code. We see so many expats walzing around shopping malls dressed inappropriately so this is a refreshing change! Good on you!!


----------



## dzey (Feb 3, 2013)

hmm.. one thing is work dress-code, other is leisure dress-code.. as for work it is quite strict (suit/tie etc), but after work you are quite free in terms of choosing your outfit (as long as it's more less sensible - so no mini skirts, or sleeveless shirts/tank tops), but apart from that I don't see any major limitations.. noone enforces you to wear particular dress-code in shopping malls or other places (maybe except from good restaurants where they require either smart casual, or business wear)

i live in city-centre of Abu Dhabi now and i was looking at people what they wear (on street or ie Al Wahda mall) - jeans&tshirt are most popular, and some lads even wear shorts.. but cloths depends on temperature - and now it's just 25oC - so I wonder how it will evolve in next few months when it will be 40-45oC..


----------



## farrugia (Jan 7, 2013)

Thanks all. I will be in abu dhabi in a couple of weeks to start my new job. I will also be staying down town and am bracing for the climate change from chilly dreary English winter. I am busy buying new office clothes as my work wardrobe had got a bit tatty anyway. When I spent 20 years working in sarasota florida I was as acclimatised as you can be to the extreme summer heat and still did alot of outdoors activities such as fishing and hiking. But I am sure uae will be at least as extreme if not more so (plus I am older )


----------

